# Law & Order



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Huzzah!  It's "Ed and Lennie's Bad Day!"  (The actual title is "Couples.")  One of my favorite episodes!


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I used to be such a L&O addict. I practically mainlined it, all three shows too, in fact Criminal Intent is my favorite, I quite like Vincent D'onofrio. 

I really haven't watched it much since Jerry Orbach passed though. It's just not that same without him.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I used to be such a L&O addict. I practically mainlined it, all three shows too, in fact Criminal Intent is my favorite, I quite like Vincent D'onofrio.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

He's a great actor isn't he? I didn't know that was him for years!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Or is this the D'Onofrio you prefer?


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Or maybe this one, right?










I'll stick with Detective Goren, thank you very much.








Although he's put on a ton of weight and gotten quite gray since this picture.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

I really only like the original L&O.  The spinoffs are too heavy on the police work and too light on the courtroom drama for my tastes.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I like the original L&O myself of course, but like I said, it's really not the same without Brisco. I suppose I've already been more interested in the police side of things rather than the trial. I like to see the bad guy get captured, not weasel his way out on a technicality...At least with CI it generally ends with the bad guy getting caught, so you have some kind of closure.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

I agree with you about missing Briscoe.  It seems that since Orbach died, they've had a real problem holding on to cast members.  Nobody wants to stick around for more than two seasons.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Or is this the D'Onofrio you prefer?


Oh my lord, did you really post a picture of him as Thor in Adventures in Babysitting?! AWESOME!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Didn't anybody warn you how awesome I am, Jen?


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Law and Order _was_ Lennie Briscoe if you ask me. I've had the hardest time watching it every since he passed.

What's worse though is they dragged Chris Noth onto Law and Order: CI, I haven't been watching it much since the episodes were split between Goren/Eames and Logan/whatever chick they have him partnered with this week.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Law and Order _was_ Lennie Briscoe if you ask me. I've had the hardest time watching it every since he passed.
> 
> What's worse though is they dragged Chris Noth onto Law and Order: CI, I haven't been watching it much since the episodes were split between Goren/Eames and Logan/whatever chick they have him partnered with this week.


Noth left the show months ago. In a statement, he said, "I feel like I have fully explored the character of Mike Logan."

And I guess for me, L&O=Sam Waterston.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Sam Waterston is important indeed. 

I recall knowing that Logan was done (finally!) but it looks like Jeff Goldblum will be taking his place, which is odd but might be neat. I think I might just buy the seasons after they run and watch them on DVD so I can skip Noth episodes and only watch Goldblum episodes if they're good.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Didn't anybody warn you how awesome I am, Jen?


I was aware, but not at this level. You have superceded your previous level of awesomeness.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone have a particular favorite cast?

I actually don't.  My favorite cop pairing was Briscoe and Logan.  But my favorite DA pairing was McCoy and Carmichael (Angie Harmon) and Logan was gone by the time Carmichael came along.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It was Max and Logan for me.  I hated that they killed him off.  They never show those originals on TNT.  Briscoe was the best replacement for Max and I liked him with both Logan and Green.  I couldn't stand that woman they got to replace Dennis Farina.  Farina is so great in everything he does.  

I also loved Stone and Robinette.  Claire just didn't do it for me.  She was too much of a bleeding heart to be a prosecutor.  I've always liked Sam Waterston and he was best with Jamie and Abby.  

Now McCoy is DA.  He deserved the promotion and I like him in that role.  The new guy they got to replace him is such a wimp I stopped watching the show.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Gertie: I hated Linus Roache at first too, but he's slowly growing on me.

Stone was always such a goody-two-shoes straight arrow that I couldn't really believe in him as a character. I much prefer "win by any means necessary" Jack. And I loved his interaction with Abby "fry 'em all and let God sort them out" Carmichael. 

I hate that they've scaled back his character since Jack was appointed temporary DA. Three minutes of Jack per episode just isn't enough.

Since you don't watch the show anymore, I have to tell you the conclusion of tonight's episode:


Spoiler



after fifteen years of telling everybody that he never wanted the job, Jack has decided to run for a full term as DA.



I miss Max too. The only good thing about killing him off was that we got to see Logan in full-scale "loose cannon" mode when he collared the guy who killed Max.  But I have to admit that Briscoe really improved the show a big notch in my book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Gertie: I hated Linus Roache at first too, but he's slowly growing on me.


He's just NOT Jack McCoy.



> Stone was always such a goody-two-shoes straight arrow that I couldn't really believe in him as a character. I much prefer "win by any means necessary" Jack. And I loved his interaction with Abby "fry 'em all and let God sort them out" Carmichael.


I liked Stone's tough cross-exams. In the end, though, you're right. His reasons for leaving were definitely goody-two-shoes. Jack wouldn't have quit.

McCoy does skate close to the edge, and sometimes even puts a toe over. I like that about him, too. Technicalities don't mean much to him. He'll find a way around them. Love your description of Abby. So true.



> I hate that they've scaled back his character since Jack was appointed temporary DA. Three minutes of Jack per episode just isn't enough.


I know it was the right thing to make him the DA (and thanks for the spoiler), but I just can't see McCoy sitting on the sidelines. Not his style at all.



> I miss Max too. The only good thing about killing him off was that we got to see Logan in full-scale "loose cannon" mode when he collared the guy who killed Max.  But I have to admit that Briscoe really improved the show a big notch in my book.


Logan on the phone with Marie when Max was killed ... even the thought of it gives me chills. Logan was a good cop that was constantly in trouble. Loved him for that. Reminds me of me. Not that I'm a cop, but I believe that the shortest distance between two points is right through anyone who stands in my way. I have no patience with anyone who tries to hold me back when I'm on a mission.

I still watch the reruns. Gotta have my L&O fix. Even the bad episodes are better than most of what's on the tube.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Gertie: http://www.rottentomatoes.com/vine/showthread.php?referrerid=249406&threadid=438649


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Gertie: http://www.rottentomatoes.com/vine/showthread.php?referrerid=249406&threadid=438649


Interesting list, Jim. I particularly agree with Twin Peaks. A true ground-breaker. I never knew whether I'd be gasping or laughing. Still love the music. Sometimes I couldn't escape the feeling that I was watching "Jets" gone wrong.

I would also add Hill Street Blues. Fast paced, gritty, realistic characters and situations.

I never got around to watching much of Monty Python, although I love it's Alumni ... A Fish Called Wanda comes to mind. Fawlty Towers ... too bad there were so few episodes.

I used to watch Jeopardy religiously when I was a kid, which is probably how I acquired so much useless knowledge. Art Fleming was much better than Alex Trebeck, but of course, he's a fixture now. I stopped watching when the questions got too easy. Now they're hard again, but that's because my brain cells are aging.

Star Trek, of course, although I never watched TNG or any of the other spinoffs.

Thanks for the link. I'll go back and read it more in depth later. I see you posted that in 2005. Changed your mind about any of those yet? Added, deleted?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

The only possible change might be that the combined _Daily Show/Colbert Report_ is certainly on the cusp of edging its way in. But that would mean dropping _Star Trek._


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> The only possible change might be that the combined _Daily Show/Colbert Report_ is certainly on the cusp of edging its way in. But that would mean dropping _Star Trek._


No, no, no. You cannot drop Star Trek. Have you ever seen the Galaxy Quest 20th Anniversary Show? It's another spoof, about 20 minutes long, Alexander Dane, Gwen DeMarco, Jason Nesmith and Tommy Webber. It's on britbitsandclips.com, devoted to Alan Rickman.

I see you like Dennis Miller. My daughter introduced me to him not so long ago. Hilarious.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> No, no, no. You cannot drop Star Trek. Have you ever seen the Galaxy Quest 20th Anniversary Show? It's another spoof, about 20 minutes long, Alexander Dane, Gwen DeMarco, Jason Nesmith and Tommy Webber. It's on britbitsandclips.com, devoted to Alan Rickman.
> 
> I see you like Dennis Miller. My daughter introduced me to him not so long ago. Hilarious.


I _used_ to absolutely love Dennis Miller. Unfortunately, since 9/11 he has done a complete 180 politically and is now the "angry comedian" of the Far Right. This sickens me and makes me feel betrayed.  He's still incredibly intelligent. And kinda funny. But now he is using his powers for evil.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I _used_ to absolutely love Dennis Miller. Unfortunately, since 9/11 he has done a complete 180 politically and is now the "angry comedian" of the Far Right. This sickens me and makes me feel betrayed.  He's still incredibly intelligent. And kinda funny. But now he is using his powers for evil.


Mark Russell will always be my favorite political satirist. He spared no one.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

There are only three comics in my world. One of them is dead and one might be dead soon: Sam Kinnison, Artie Lange and Denis Leary.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Teninx said:


> There are only three comics in my world. One of them is dead and one might be dead soon: Sam Kinnison, Artie Lange and Denis Leary.


I laughed myself sick the first time I saw "No Cure for Cancer" on HBO.


----------

